# Bio-Detection Dogs fun day & dog show 7th August 2011



## Kim23 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi everyone

This charity runs the Bio-detection dogs who are taught to detect certain types of cancers but also they train the hypo-alert dogs. I just received my Sniff magazine update from them and there is a Charity Fun Day & Dog Show on Sunday 7th August 2011 11am - 5pm being held at The Fishbourne Centre, Chichester. PO18 8BE


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info Kim!


----------



## shiv (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks, I'd really like to go to that! I have friends in Havant so I might see if I can make it


----------



## Fandange (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know. It's in the diary!!! Bede's hypo's are getting worse, and are more sneaky than ever so we are pushing forward with our dog search.


----------



## Kim23 (Apr 21, 2011)

They are amazing! I sponsor them as I think a Hypo-Alert dog is wonderful. I don't have one as no need currently but my friend has lost her symptoms so she's on waiting list but fingers crossed for you too


----------

